# How much "mix" will a house take?



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Gonna try my first downstreaming tomorrow on a house I will be painting. Going to pick up bleach in the morning, but wondering how much I should get? I want to make sure I have enough, but not so much that I have a bunch of bleach sitting around. 

Also, I can get 10% pool chlorine or normal bleach. Should I go for diluted 10% (3:2?) or just 5 gallons of household bleach?

The house is 2500 SF with an attached garage. 2 stories. Lots of mildew in the eaves and I think my machine mixes at a 7:1 ratio, but it could be 8:1. 

How much mix do you think is safe? 25 gallons? Or more?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

25 sounds high to me. I would probably use 10-15 on something like that.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

15 gallons of the 10% should be fine. Mix 4 gallons of bleach, add housewash mix (if you are using one.. you may want to use 8 oz TSP) and top with water. I would use maybe 10 gallons on a house that size but it depends on how its built.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm going to be using Elemonator. Would you still suggest adding some tsp? I have that or I have krud kutter from cleaning some cabinets last week, or I could steal some Borax from my laundry room.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Nah, the elomonator should be fine. No more than 6 ounces. More than that clouds up the windows. (found out the hard way)


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Nah, the elomonator should be fine. No more than 6 ounces. More than that clouds up the windows. (found out the hard way)


Good to know, I'm going to try out the elomonator soon. Have been using simple cherry for a while now. 

What do you mean by clouds up the windows?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

He means it will leave a residue from the soap, and you will have to brush the windows in order to remove it. A ounce per gallon and the windows will come out shiney and look great.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> He means it will leave a residue from the soap, and you will have to brush the windows in order to remove it. A ounce per gallon and the windows will come out shiney and look great.


I see, we have that problem with the hard water around here. Well water. Softener only helps so much


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Same as suggested above.

When we downstream (although we usually use our roof pump to apply all chems) we use 10% and spray half the house then rinse. 0040 or a 0060 sprayed from the back right front side LOL. I mean we pull the hose around the back of the house to the front right corner. Noodle that biotch 0040 all the way to the left side of the rear of the house. Then noodle it back to where you started. 2510 tip on an 8 foot wand then to rinse. Then do the rest of the house......rinse repeat.

noodle= soap tip hehe
love= 10% juice, we love the love "go show that spot some love cuzzzy"

hehe


----------

